# Canon officially announces the ML-100 and ML-105, with ISO capabilities over 4,500,000



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 4, 2020)

> MELVILLE, NY, November 4, 2020 – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today introduced the Company’s next generation of multi-purpose cameras, the ML-100, and the ML-105_, which deliver amazingly high sensitivity to capture Full HD Color video with a minimum subject illumination of less than 0.0005 lux (at maximum 75 dB gain setting, equivalent to an ISO sensitivity of over 4,500,000). With the ability to capture color low-light images, these multi-purpose cameras can be utilized in industrial system design, where seeing color images is critical during day and night.
> Canon’s new series of multi-purpose industrial machine vision cameras employ a next-generation 19um, 35mm full-frame CMOS sensor. The modular design of the cameras allows implementation and integration into industrial machine vision environments.
> 
> The ML series is available in two models with two different lens mounts and two video output configurations to choose from, for a total of four camera..._


_

Continue reading..._


----------



## marathonman (Nov 4, 2020)

Shadows are *******!


----------



## TAF (Nov 4, 2020)

Full frame sensor...humm...I wonder if they plan on 'transplanting' it to an R body?

Would that be the R2, the R3, or the R8?


----------



## SteveC (Nov 4, 2020)

TAF said:


> Full frame sensor...humm...I wonder if they plan on 'transplanting' it to an R body?
> 
> Would that be the R2, the R3, or the R8?



The R oh-dark-thirty.


----------



## Joules (Nov 4, 2020)

TAF said:


> Full frame sensor...humm...I wonder if they plan on 'transplanting' it to an R body?
> 
> Would that be the R2, the R3, or the R8?


A 2.7 MP sensor? In a stills body? I doubt there's a market for that.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Nov 4, 2020)

TAF said:


> Full frame sensor...humm...I wonder if they plan on 'transplanting' it to an R body?
> 
> Would that be the R2, the R3, or the R8?



It's a 2.74 million pixel sensor, so its not really suited for photography. And its 720p output really isn't suited for conventional videography either.


----------



## toodamnice (Nov 4, 2020)

I bet those sensors would be awesome in trail cams!


----------



## bergstrom (Nov 4, 2020)

so canon make dslr's and new mirrorless cameras where noise gets bad around the 6400-128000 level, but then make the jump to 4,500,000 for some new camera. Can you not make cameras that have zero noise at 12800 first?


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 4, 2020)

bergstrom said:


> so canon make dslr's and new mirrorless cameras where noise gets bad around the 6400-128000 level, but then make the jump to 4,500,000 for some new camera. Can you not make cameras that have zero noise at 12800 first?


yes, but they don’t see a market for that until somebody else Does.


----------



## jvillain (Nov 4, 2020)

For shooting astro when your 10 stop ND is stuck on the end of your wide angle. 

It says it is for industrial applications. Smells like a night time surveillance camera.


----------



## AccipiterQ (Nov 4, 2020)

Canon *needs *to get better noise performance in the ISO 3,500,000+ range or they will NEVER be on par with Sony.


----------



## David - Sydney (Nov 4, 2020)

It would be interesting to see video using this of aurora


----------



## fiendstudios (Nov 4, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> It would be interesting to see video using this of aurora


For filming Aurora you don't need that high ISO. Filming the milkyway would be interesting though!


----------



## David - Sydney (Nov 4, 2020)

fiendstudios said:


> For filming Aurora you don't need that high ISO. Filming the milkyway would be interesting though!


Timelapse is generally okay for milky way video but aurora is much faster moving. ISO3m would not be required but it should provide some interesting aurora footage... if that is still a valid term for it. What should we refer to now instead of footage and film?


----------



## dtaylor (Nov 5, 2020)

Joules said:


> A 2.7 MP sensor? In a stills body? I doubt there's a market for that.



I don't know. Is ISO 4,500,000 sufficient for night vision purposes?


----------



## Tony Bennett (Nov 5, 2020)

I'm sure the Sony A7SIII is better at ISO 4,500,000.....at least that's what the fanboys will say.

This is complete sarcasm.


----------



## NJFanta (Nov 5, 2020)

These cameras are designed for security purposes. To be able to see in almost complete darkness and then it perfect light, is a major milestone.


----------



## bbasiaga (Nov 5, 2020)

Sibir Lupus said:


> It's a 2.74 million pixel sensor, so its not really suited for photography. And its 720p output really isn't suited for conventional videography either.


It would be if Sony released it. j/k


----------



## RayValdez360 (Nov 10, 2020)

Joules said:


> A 2.7 MP sensor? In a stills body? I doubt there's a market for that.


There is. I only take photos for instagram.


----------



## dolina (Jan 20, 2021)

4K resolutiion/8MP or 4MP version would be awesome as a surveillance camera.


----------

